

Cosmological Data Hint at a Level of Physics Underlying Quantum Mechanics - signa11
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/critical-opalescence/2013/11/18/cosmological-data-hint-at-a-level-of-physics-underlying-quantum-mechanics-guest-post/?WT_mc_id=SA_DD_20131119

======
officialjunk
i hope this leads to something interesting in the physics world and helps
people move away from string theory (sorry if you are a supporter of string
theory -- it has been advancing mathematics, but pure physics, not so much).

